# Industry News: Leica announces the M10-P



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 21, 2018)

> Exceptionally discreet, the new Leica M10-P allows photographers to see and not be seen
> *August 21, 2018* — Go unnoticed with the Leica M10-P, the newest, most inconspicuous addition to the Leica M series. Exceptionally discreet, the M10-P embodies the essence of the M philosophy and raises the traditional subtlety of the M series to an unprecedented level. The new Leica M10-P separates itself from other digital cameras with its almost inaudible mechanical shutter release and omission of the classic red-dot logo to covertly capture candid moments.
> 
> The most notable feature of the Leica M10-P speaks volumes to the core philosophy of the M series, yet it is virtually silent to the ear. At the heart of this camera is its newly designed shutter, making the M10-P the quietest of all digital and analog M cameras ever made. Moments requiring utmost discretion can be captured unobtrusively with the nearly silent, fast and slim M10-P. The design of the Leica M10-P is classically...



Continue reading...


----------

